# 91 300ZX rear speaker help



## x99 (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey all new here and trying to find info on the rear speaker install for 6x9's for my 300. Obviously they aren't the oringial 4x6 size or whatever they are and i was wondering if anyone has installed these before or if you know of any way it can possibly be done. cheers


----------

